# Three bloggers have ridden every bus route in London



## CHamilton (May 17, 2015)

> In March 2009, we 'ladies who bus', Linda, Mary and Jo, decided to travel every London bus route from end to end. Now that we have completed this Odyssey, we are going to visit every museum in London, and let our readers know what we find and what we think.


http://londonbusesonebusatatime.blogspot.com/


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 18, 2015)

Pretty amazing read a few posts they really cover a lot of detail about not only the route but the area they are riding through. A lot to read for sure :lol:


----------



## SarahZ (May 18, 2015)

Wow. That's quite a feat.


----------



## caravanman (May 18, 2015)

Gosh, these ladies had real commitment to their project. I was pleased to check out some of the bus services from my childhood days, still running despite the demise of overarching "London Transport".

I have fond memories of "bunking off" school frequently and buying a "Red Rover" pass, which was valid on ALL the hundreds of bus routes into London. Even back then I liked to feel the wheels turning. 

Also nice to find an AU topic close to home...

Ed.


----------



## oiky (May 19, 2015)

Now I dare them to do the night bus variations at 3am on a Saturday. Waking up at catford bus garage in the pitch black is no fun I tell you


----------



## trainman74 (May 19, 2015)

Visiting every museum in London is also going to be quite a feat!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 19, 2015)

Isn't every building in London a Museum? LOL


----------

